# [uclib]Invalid configuration i586-gentoo-linux-uclibc(fixed)

## Overpeer

Seguimos de lio, no me sale una a derechas ultimamente xD

Estoy probando TinyGentoo para conseguir un sistema lo mas reducido posible que quepa en un flashdisk, uso como make.conf:

```

USE="minimal buildpkg fpu tsc msr cx8 cmov mmx cxmmx tcl tk perl python pam ssh -alsa -X -qt -gtk -gnome -kde -gtk2 -arts -oss -audiofile fbcon ncurses"

CFLAGS="-Os -pipe"

CHOST="i586-gentoo-linux-uclibc"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -pipe"

FEATURES="ccache"

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages/uclibc" # Store .tbz2's in their own directory

```

Pero al hacer el 'emerge world', el 'grep' casca:

```

QA Notice: USE Flag 'elibc_uclibc' not in IUSE for sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8

>>> Source unpacked.

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i586-gentoo-linux-uclibc --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --bindir=/bin --disable-nls --disable-perl-regexp

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... Invalid configuration `i586-gentoo-linux-uclibc': machine `i586-gentoo-linux' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub i586-gentoo-linux-uclibc failed

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/grep-2.5.1-r8/work/grep-2.5.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Hummm... que esta pasando?? He buscado en google y ese chost existe....

Un saludo.Last edited by Overpeer on Mon Apr 10, 2006 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aj2r

Prueba a añadir en tus USE elibc_uclibc

----------

## Overpeer

Nada, mismo error  :Sad: 

Un saludo.

----------

## gringo

los stages uclibc son i386; si has cambiado el CHOST por otro ( como parece que es tu caso - i586 ) tendrás que recompilar el toolchain antes de proceder con un emerge world.

saluetes

----------

## Overpeer

```

source /etc/profile

emerge uclibc binutils

```

Asi? (Por comprobar, no sea que la cague) Es lo que he encontrado buscando en google para recompilar el toolchain.

Un saludo.

EDITADO: Sip, eso era  gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

tienes que recompilar gcc y uclibc y nuevamente gcc y asegurarte de que usas el compilador adecuado ( ya que tendrás dos en tu sistema: uno para 386 y otro para 586 y te interesará el último). Esto debería solucionar tu otro problema del hilo de mas arriba tb.

saluetes

----------

## Overpeer

Arreglado gracias  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

